# Cost of Living in Brisbane



## Wiresitaly2015 (Jul 16, 2015)

Hello Friends,

I am a skilled Independent Visa (subclass 189) holder from India. I am planning to migrate to Brisbane by May'2017. 

Initially I am planning to come alone on my PR status.

Can anyone share about cost of living in brisbane for single person and how much funds should I brought in for initial settlement phase.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Almost impossible to answer. How long will you be unemployed? What type of property will you be renting, or buying? Etc.

Personally i would be concerned to come with less than $50,000. When i first came it took me a year before i found work.


----------



## sanjoy (May 21, 2017)

its nice that you find work after 1yrs. What type of work did u do at 1st? thanks.


----------



## sanderh (Mar 25, 2018)

Australian Bureau of Statistics provides cost of living information. In Brisbane I paid 410/week rent in 2015, but that was a convenient location close to work, and bigger apartment than I needed.


----------

